
Chinese tech companies are motivating programmers by hiring cheerleaders - reforge_reborn
http://www.geek.com/news/chinese-tech-companies-are-motivating-programmers-by-hiring-cheerleaders-1631794/
======
mtmail
"They have three main tasks. The first is to buy breakfast for the programmers
[...] Secondly they are there to chat and interact [... ]Finally, they are
there to play ping-pong with the programmers [...]

That's almost the opposite of a professional work place. Reminds me of the Mad
Men episodes that depict 1960s office atmosphere were most assistants just
used their jobs as a past time until getting married. At least Mad Men
included a couple of strong female characters, but lots of others were were
shown as being hired for beauty and typewriter writing.

------
victorhugo31337
This is degrading--both to the "cheerleaders" and the programmers. Look at the
face of the poor woman programmer in the second picture. Stereotypical "Bro"
culture only now with Chinese subtitles.

